# Bully realization



## darknightt (Jun 15, 2005)

.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Darknightt,

That's not bad - it's an epiphany :boogie :boogie :boogie

As SA sufferers, we are entitled to feel like we are "flipping our lids" - it's just a sanity check :lol!


----------



## meggiehamilton (Nov 12, 2003)

You probably just solved for yourself more than a psychiatrist could. Good for you. Now you can implement a plan to get better. Don't you love it when it all just clicks? Takes awhile to get to that point though.


----------



## quietpond (May 2, 2006)

Way to go! You just turned panic into power! Good luck!


----------



## GaryUranga (Apr 22, 2006)

yeah, everyone is a potential friend until they prove their not instead, and if theyre a bully just kick em on da junk


----------



## Boogie (Mar 10, 2006)

Thats half the battle won. The other half is working your way from there to freedom from SA.


----------



## Boogie (Mar 10, 2006)

Just some thoughts that came to mind after reading about your plans for your web-site/programe. Its looking quite in depth so far.

Definition of a bully
- someone who has no respect for another. Or in other words someone whos pride keeps them from looking from anothers point of veiw.
-Someone who has been hurt and so hurts others
-Control freak

What those who are being bullied can do about it
- Stand up for themselves by making their boundaries known. Verbally, physically. And to continue reinforcing these boundaries or not to compromise boundaries.
-With the support of others, freinds, family.

At the end of the day I beleive that bullying is rooted in the home. Therefore children should be educated on bullying in schools. Maybe you could take your programme to schools. Then there are those who have already been traumatized and are now adults. 

I admire your passion and enthusiasm to want to help others. Ive noticed that you share with others what you think will help in other posts. You might look back one day and be grateful for being bullied because it meant that you could help others. I hope that your motivation never dies.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

This is where I am confused, though - people thinking I am a bully for having SA. I don't think badly of other people. The thing is my SA is interpreted as bullying - people react to it by bullying me. That is what has been fueling my SA - my fear of talking to people (therefore making me derealize) and people thinking I am rude, so they hatch a plan to attack me.


----------



## vincentgallo4president (May 13, 2006)

Very interesting, I can see myself in the same way I guess from my early years of school. But why, now a few years out of school, am I still suffering? 

It is true that I tense up around people expecting the worst, very true.


----------

